# 2008 Real Estate Property Tax deduction



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hi Angie

Could you make a sticky for the special 2008 Real Estate Property Tax deduction. As one who does not itemize deductions, we qualify and I would not have known about it had Kathy not posted her question about it:

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1040.pdf


Thanks....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Renamed and stuck. 
Thanks for looking out for our forum members.
Angie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

the apartment market in their area is tight and rents are going up, they decide that instead of selling the condo, they could make some money by holding on to it and renting it out. But as first-time landlords, they don't know whether they need to report the rent they receive on their tax return and, if so, whether any of the money they spent to get the condo ready to rent is deductible.




__________________
IRS Problems


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

i can't get the pdf link to open - do the tax breaks include home builders or just home buyers?


----------

